# 583 - Nerfed - TSOALR



## FeedBot (Dec 20, 2006)

Webmaster Larry has gone and done it. He has finished his 2000-point Necron Army, just in time to see it nerfed by 5th Edition rules. Or at least that’s what he tells me. We are going to play soon. Pictures will follow. 

Don't forget to check out TSOALR


----------

